# Any Fort Myers Area Rec Stone Crabbers out there?



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Crabbing has been rough this year due to the red tide. My neighbor has been crabbing for 30 years and told me this is the worst year he’s ever seen. From what I’m hearing anything Marco North is a boneyard. One of the guys here in Everglades City pulled 600 traps in the beginning of season off of Naples for 6 lbs of claws.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

A lot of crabbers have put their traps back on the hill, bust of a season. Only crabs I have heard of being caught are in the Panhandle.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah, we saw a lot of dead after one of the waves of red tide so I was worried it may be a miss this year, was hoping that maybe some survived. At least we've been catching a few triple tail hanging around our trap lines


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

CaptainSam said:


> Yeah, we saw a lot of dead after one of the waves of red tide so I was worried it may be a miss this year, was hoping that maybe some survived. At least we've been catching a few triple tail hanging around our trap lines


Very few trap lines out there compared to other years, they are getting fished by a lot of boats.


----------

